# Davy Stockbroker fees



## marfsmal (28 Nov 2007)

Hi there all. I just bought shares with Davy, first time buying shares and the lady I dealt with said it was 100 euro fee per transaction. I forgot to ask is this for when you buy AND when you sell? I had assumed at the time that it would cover both buying and selling but am thinking now I was mistaken?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Their website just says €100 per telephone transaction. It's not clear if such a transaction could include both buy and sell instructions or even multiple buy or sell instructions. I presume that if you say buy 100 shares of X and sell 100 shares of Y then they wil charge you 2 x €100 but it's not clear.
http://www.davy.ie/Generic?page=charges


----------



## marfsmal (28 Nov 2007)

Thanks Clubman, yeah it was really silly of me not to ask actually..And another question I have is about selling on...do I have to sell through them or could I sell them on with another broker (if there are any cheaper)..


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

You can sell through any broker. If you hold the shares in certificate form this is simple as you just give the certs to the broker of your choice. If you hold the shares electronically in, for example, a broker account (e.g. nominee account) then you may have to transfer the electronic holding or convert to share certs first before selling with another broker. There may be admin fees for doing this. Read the key posts on the pros and cons of holding shares in different ways (share certs, nominee accounts, personal _CREST_ accounts etc.).


----------



## marfsmal (29 Nov 2007)

Many thanks Clubman, that was quite informative. My shares are held electronically and I sent Davy an email with the basic questions re. fees but still waiting for a response from them.
Learning as I go along!!


----------



## Digger (30 Nov 2007)

I would assume this to be per transaction. Also you will incur a Gov stamp duty of 1% if buying shares on ISEQ and if on FTSE 0.5%. You only pay this on the purchase of shares.


----------



## marfsmal (30 Nov 2007)

Well I rang Davy and yes ANOTHER transaction fee of 100 Euro applies when I sell. My shares are doing well and I'm almost breaking even after fees despite a crappy 2000 euro investment, but it's disappointing to have got caught like that. Very exciting though and I'm enjoying the learning process! Anyway hope the experience helps someone!


----------



## ShaneMc (30 Nov 2007)

marfsmal said:


> Well I rang Davy and yes ANOTHER transaction fee of 100 Euro applies when I sell. My shares are doing well and I'm almost breaking even after fees despite a crappy 2000 euro investment, but it's disappointing to have got caught like that. Very exciting though and I'm enjoying the learning process! Anyway hope the experience helps someone!


 
Hi - prob a bit late now but what made you choose Davy. They are great but for a small trader, I would think a 100 EUR charge per trade plus stamp would be too high. If your trading UK or Irish shares Campbell O Connor would have done that trade for about 30 EUR.


----------



## jpd (30 Nov 2007)

And for comparison, a european online broker would charge between €10 and € 20


----------



## Diego Murphy (1 Dec 2007)

jpd said:


> And for comparison, a european online broker would charge between €10 and € 20


Can you suggest an online european broker?


----------



## jpd (1 Dec 2007)

I use Cortal in France but then I lived in France until 2003. Cortal are a subsidiary of BNP which is where I banked in France (and still have accounts ) There are many more, but you probably need some profiency in French to use a French only broker.  like Boursorama, Bourse Direct, Fortuneo, ... There are probably many more in Germany, Holland

If you want an english speaking site, try Internaxx in Luxembourg - I almost used them but decided to stay with Cortal.


----------



## shipibo (1 Dec 2007)

http:\\www.keytrade.com


----------



## ClubMan (2 Dec 2007)

Diego Murphy said:


> Can you suggest an online european broker?


There are several existing threads on this topic already.


----------



## Amru (2 Dec 2007)

The prices with Davy are more reasonable for an online account. 0.75% per transaction but a minimum of €25.


----------



## Sailor (3 Dec 2007)

Davy,s also have a .25% rate for frequent traders, ie. if you make over 20 trades a year. I use them myself on that basis.


----------

